# Comment voir les vidéos en plein écran



## PDD (16 Avril 2019)

Désolé si c'est trivial mais avec mon Mac et Safari ou FF le bloqueur de pub et la fonction "plein écran" permet de regarder une vidéo "normalement sur tout l'écran. Avec l'Ipad je ne peux supprimer les pubs (j'ai essayé 3 bloqueurs) et voir une vidéo en pleine écran, la fonction en bas à droite pour activer la fonction "plein écran" n'apparait pas. Y a t-il une solution. Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Avril 2019)

De quelles vidéos parles-tu ? Sur un page YouTube, vidéo YouTube sur une page comme macg, vidéo Twitter, etc...


----------



## PDD (17 Avril 2019)

Vidéo d'information sur les pages de certains journaux par exemple, il me semble que cela vient d'un mauvais fonctionnement du bloqueur de pub sur l'Ipad vu qu'avec adblock plus sur mon Mac je n'ai aucun soucis et ne vois pas ces pubs. De plus la fonction "plein écran" n'apparait pas en bas à droite sur l'Ipad mais bien sur le Mac.


----------



## PDD (17 Avril 2019)

Je me réponds, il suffit de toucher l’écran avec deux doigts et de les écarter pour passer en plein écran, il y avait longtemps que je n’avais plus utilisé un iPad...


----------

